# Nissan GT-R V-Spec lap times stun observers



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

From Autoblog



> Nissan GT-R V-Spec lap times stun observers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow! Really quite exciting stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

did they just replace the rear spoiler with carbon fiber?

sounds like the mine's spoiler


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe the pics weren't of the lap in question, but to me it doesn't look like the car is being pushed to the limit on the recent pics of it on the ring. The current model GT-R has some impressive pics where you can see how hard they're pushing the car in the turns.

Pre-release images:

















Rumored V-Spec:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

carbon rotors....I think I just creamed my pants!


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Time to save up for this....:chuckle:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Now i'm starting to get a bit of an erection! (so it must be worth buying one when it's available):smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

sky 1t said:


> Now i'm starting to get a bit of an erection! (so it must be worth buying one when it's available):smokin:


I would say,it would be interesting to know the exact differences to the "Basemodel GTR",because it cant be that much,lighter,more power,better brakes,better suspension,i would say,nothing that cant be done to a basemodel for less money then what the Spec-V,V-spec or however it will be called,should cost.

Let the tuning begin(on the only car in the world that cant be tuned):chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

This is a simply stunning time if its proved to be correct.:smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, if we start seeing a tester GT-R and a Carrera GT running around together everywhere, I think that'll confirm things


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

The carbon rotors should shave off several seconds on their own, so with less weight, and more power..... ooooooo its gonna be fast!!!

Butuz


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

If they are sensible, good quality carbon rotors and not the Porsche ones that don't last long at all that would add at least 5grand to the price. 

Anyone know whose make they are?

DaveG


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, when carbon rotors become available for R32s I will pay anything to get them. Hopefully those (and future carbon rotors for our cars) will be the type that don't wear with use, but actually thicken slightly, making for rotors that not only perform better but last a lifetime.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Toby, you can have the MOV'IT ones for your R32 now. Top spec brakes used by the 24Hr race teams. Damned expensive though but come with a no fade guarantee plus estimated at least 10,000mile life. Jim (997 Porker) tells me his Porsche Club chums are replacing discs at less than 1500mile intervals.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Whoa!!..I can't wait for official lap times..We're still a years away from the 
Spec-V launch at it's already making Supercars look like plain cars!!.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

www.moveit.de - I couldn't find and application for R32 only R34, also what price range?

System ST - Carbon Ceramic Konigeigseggiegssgg supplier



Fast Guy said:


> Money no object? At least £2K per corner OK then?
> 
> Ceramic Brake Systems from SystemST


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

MOV'IT create a 'build' based on wheel size, if you 4 or 6 pot and so on. So disc size/type and caliper impact on price.

I think you will find that SystemST is MOV'It's carbon rotor supplier.

DaveG


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

I just get the idea that the new Brake is made by Monoblock. And they wip off the back seats use carbon somewhere to make it lighter! So 7:25 can make a lot of supercars powerless...


----------



## Arch5 (Jun 19, 2007)

Think "Brembo."

Probably the same as the ZR-1.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

Arch5 said:


> Maybe the pics weren't of the lap in question, but to me it doesn't look like the car is being pushed to the limit on the recent pics of it on the ring. The current model GT-R has some impressive pics where you can see how hard they're pushing the car in the turns.
> 
> Pre-release images:
> 
> ...


Is it me or do they look like 6 pots on the back as opposed to the 4 pots on the standard car???


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just reading this on my Subaru forum. As much as I want an R34, that this is just outrageous! Nissan is killing it...period. I cant wait to see what this car will do around the Top Gear track.


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

davros said:


> Is it me or do they look like 6 pots on the back as opposed to the 4 pots on the standard car???


As i know, rear brake use 6 pots. That can make GT-R Spec-V deaccelerates like hitting a wall...hehe


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

sky 1t said:


> Now i'm starting to get a bit of an erection! (so it must be worth buying one when it's available):smokin:


so you think the v in v-spec stands for viagra??


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i saw the spec-v und last sunday. it's and incredible car and sounds awsome...

pics will follow


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

joker69 said:


> i saw the spec-v und last sunday. it's and incredible car and sounds awsome...
> 
> pics will follow


Can you tell me more about what you saw??


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey cem

shure i can tell you the story.... (warning bad english ;-) )

i visited the nordschleife (nurburgring, germany) last sunday till monday (today). I knew that nissan has a "special" gtr in a engineering hall. so i went to the hall on saturday evening. but no one was there, no lights, no peoples....
a day later was the ring open for driving. i made six laps and the weather turns very horrible.... i decided to visit the nissan engineering hall a second time.....

oooohhh man. there was a lot action at the hall. maybe 20 cars were parked out there, a lot of japanese peoples and a japanese television team arrived at the hall. i know something special must happen. at one time all peoples desapeared in the hall. so i waited waited and waited. two japanese guys left the hall and went into a container. they took four wheels and 2 suspensions out there and brought it to the hall. the door opened and what can i see..... two silver "special" gtrs. Why special, cause it's not a normal gtr. One was exactly the same like in the pictures and the second was wierd. it had no wing on it. I asked an engineer if i can visit the hall from inside... but he said it's secret...the i asked if this car is a spec-v, he laughed and said it's a secret also. the door closed and the waiting begann again.......

in the mean time dirk schoysmann left the building with his car...

i drove a mate to the hotel after 30minutes of waiting. after this i went back to the hall. the door opened a few times and they started the engine. the car was really loude and they reved it a few times. i was there for about two hours, but the don't took the car to the track. cause it was very bad weather....


pics will follow...


cheers


----------



## the King (Sep 23, 2007)

oh man, I cant wait for the pictures!!!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

more infos...

following car details that i saw....

> ceramic rotors
> front lip with hole (don't know the name)
> other designed wing
> black wheels and they are smaller than the gtr wheels


----------



## Turbo4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome and this car will be faster than the CGT!

GT-R V-spec will be on sale at the end of 2008, can't wait!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Turbo4ever said:


> Awesome and this car will be faster than the CGT!


How can you be so sure?

Phil


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

because nissan wants to come in first. thats why. its main spec-v competitor is the lexus lf-a.


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't wait for the pics of joker69. So Come On!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Exclusive Spy Video and Photos: 2010 Nissan GT-R V Spec


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thats the one I've been waiting for !!!!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Godspd said:


> Exclusive Spy Video and Photos: 2010 Nissan GT-R V Spec


Man that sounds awesome...:bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's some interior shots:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

joker69 said:


> hey cem
> 
> shure i can tell you the story.... (warning bad english ;-) )
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - I'm looking forward to this so much and those carbon seats look great. I'm very interested in possible price for this car as we in the UK have made it very clear that the standard GTR is a great value car, I hope they don't take advantage of that and whack on 25k premiums on this.


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

judging from the vast emptiness of the back seen through the rear of the passenger seat's hole, the back seats seem to have gone as well!!


----------



## Turbo4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Philip said:


> How can you be so sure?
> 
> Phil


Let's see, that's their target, just like the base GT-R has to beat the Turbo!


----------



## Turbo4ever (Apr 15, 2008)

Steve said:


> Thats the one I've been waiting for !!!!


Same here, the performance would be crazy.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Here's some interior shots:


Can't view the pictures?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the back seats are held on with velcro anyway. i took mine out the other day to give them a clean. the weight saving will be miniscule from doing this. primary reason for removing them is you won't be able to get in there anyway. the seats won't tip forward in the spec-v and the harness bar and straps would be in the way.

they're going to get rid of a lot of sound proofing i think. they should also change the glass to thinner light weight stuff.

there's a thread somewhere from the US guys who put their car together that showed all the individual components's weights. anyone know where that is?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

just out of curiosity i checked the weights of the porsche:

Turbo = 1585kg 480bhp
GT2 = 1442kg 530bhp
GT3 = 1395kg
RS = 1375kg

so, is the GTR targetting the GT3 or GT2? you would have to guess it's going after the GT2 as it's also a turbo car, which means a 10% weight reduction plus a 10% power hike too (based on the difference between the turbo and the gt2). 

which equates to the spec-v weighing in at 1566kg (a drop of 174kg) and peak power of 520bhp (based on published figures of 473bhp).

so, 174kg diet... that's a big ask.... but doable.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Here are the weights i have gathered so far.

JDM R35 GT-R:

3825.6 lbs - Total vehicle weight base model jdm r35 with 10 gallons fuel.

608 lbs ---- Engine weight. This is the full engine with the first set of catalytic converters/turbo outlet pipes attached.

326 lbs ---- GR6 Transaxle.

145 lbs ---- Rear subframe weight: 145 lbs for the rear subframe complete, less rear rotors.

63 lbs ----- Front tire and wheel.

66 lbs ----- Rear tire and wheel.

26 lbs ----- Rear brake rotor.

24 lbs ----- Battery.

30 lbs ----- Backside catalytic converter, flex pipes and resonator.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

OEM GT-R Weights - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club
enjoy!



> JDM R35 GT-R:
> 
> 3825.6 lbs - Total vehicle weight base model jdm r35 with 10 gallons fuel. *
> 
> ...


i belive that the Spec-v wont have a carbon fiber hood. as a romor i heard.

here is the vspec on the ring video from edmunds - i just uploaded it to youtube is all
YouTube - Nissan GT-R R35 SPEC-V on nurburgring


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

_*fastest production car around the Nurburgring is the target*_


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

"Production" by who's standards?

Phil Bennett's Radical lap is not recognised because it's not a production car, yet the Dutch Donkervoort's lap is. Go figure. It's all bollocks.

As Phil Bennett recently said in a mag article, the only record that counts is Bellof's.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I apply a simple rule. If your car looks like the Go-Cart I had when I was five, it isn't a production car.


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

i think the Top Gear rule sounds pretty good. It must have a boot and can go over speed bumps.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

R33_GTS-t, that's fair enough, if you stick to it. Trouble is, some recorders who produce lists pick and choose what does and doesn't qualify based on any number of bullshit factors.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

surely the whole point here is a car that can be used everyday, comes with a warranty, requires "normal" service intervals, has produced more than 50-100 of the exact same variation qualifies as a production car. 

either way, i think the only car it needs to beat at the nurburgring is the porsche GT2. who cares about the others?


----------

